# Tivo for ATT U-verse



## dwarner (Feb 14, 2003)

I have to put with with Charter's lousy inrernet service because moving to AT&T's U-verse would require using their DVR, not my S2 Tivo, which I refuse to do. 
Please, build a Tivo that will work with their system. (and still record OTA)


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

I wouldn't hold my breath if I were you.


----------

